
A New Runtime for Nim - narimiran
https://nim-lang.org/araq/ownedrefs.html
======
perturbation
Disclaimer: I really love Nim and have written a fair amount in it, but I'm
not a language designer guy.

I like that this will make multithreading easier with shared memory, but I
worry this will make the language more complex and delay 1.0. I'll have to
read the linked list examples a few times before the owned pointer model sinks
in.

